# Thoughts on a Sticky thread for Christian Persecution?



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 16, 2015)

I want to gauge the interest on asking the Moderators about having a Sticky thread posted in which links to persecuted Christians could be added and discussed.  I think it's important for several reasons.

1) Anyone being persecuted needs and warrants our prayers.  Plain and simple.

2) We could all stand to be better informed about where it's happening; both here and abroad.  

3) Forewarned is forearmed.  We as Christians need to do whatever we can both individually and corporately to defend our faith and physically help those who are suffering.

What do you guys think?


----------



## gordon 2 (Aug 17, 2015)

I have no problems with it as long as ALL persecuted Christians are included. For example the Coptic Orthodox of Libya, Egypt and Iraq must be included. Most persecuted Christians in the middle east are Orthodox and secular.

So I'm saying all Christian rites and denominations count as Christian in the case. (I have always found it interesting how "missions" and missionaries  from over here often proceed as if Christians over there are non existent or are not real Christians.)

And it can't be used for political, ethnic, cultural or religious propaganda. Which means that if some Christians in Iraq for example end up being on the opposite side of a war we get into and they are being persecuted they can't overnight be painted as sub-human from being full fledged Christians the day before and bumped off the persecution lists.

.2cents


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 17, 2015)

gordon 2 said:


> I have no problems with it as long as ALL persecuted Christians are included. For example the Coptic Orthodox of Libya, Egypt and Iraq must be included. Most persecuted Christians in the middle east are Orthodox and secular.
> 
> So I'm saying all Christian rites and denominations count as Christian in the case. (I have always found it interesting how "missions" and missionaries  from over here often proceed as if Christians over there are non existent or are not real Christians.)
> 
> ...



Let's stick with line item #1;

1) Anyone being persecuted needs and warrants our prayers. Plain and simple.


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Aug 18, 2015)

I like it. Maybe someone with the 'power' can make it happen.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 18, 2015)

gordon 2 said:


> I have no problems with it as long as ALL persecuted Christians are included. For example the Coptic Orthodox of Libya, Egypt and Iraq must be included. Most persecuted Christians in the middle east are Orthodox and secular.
> 
> So I'm saying all Christian rites and denominations count as Christian in the case. (I have always found it interesting how "missions" and missionaries  from over here often proceed as if Christians over there are non existent or are not real Christians.)
> 
> ...



I agree and think that goes without saying.


----------



## jmharris23 (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm not opposed to it but there is a website dedicated to this very thing 
http://www.persecution.com/public/homepage.aspx?clickfrom==6d61696e5f6d656e75


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 8, 2015)

I think it's a good idea.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

jmharris23 said:


> I'm not opposed to it but there is a website dedicated to this very thing
> http://www.persecution.com/public/homepage.aspx?clickfrom==6d61696e5f6d656e75



That's a great site, but it's geared more towards those being persecuted abroad, and not that those people are not important, but we are starting to see a lot of discrimination here nationally and locally as well.


----------

